# A good RPG



## Sword of the Morning

*Looking for a good RPG*

Hi. Does anyone has a suggestion about a good RPG? I finished Fable and Never Winter Nights. I want something that I can't finish in one day, Fable lasted two days . As far as platform, I'd like to play the rpg on the computer, but I'm open to any other platform suggestion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmonRa

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

i played the free trial for mount and blade. it has a shoot em up STYLE battle system (instead of point, click and wait) and you can have your own small armies and skirmishes.

the down side is poor graphics and you can only play humans.

it has no spells that i know of, nor classes or ladders (that could either be good or bad, depending on prefferenmce)


----------



## Animaiden

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Some of my favorites:

Dungeon Siege (hack&slash-sequel comming out later this year)
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (1&2)
Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (haven't had the time or inclination to finish it)
Guild Wars (MMORPG- $50 to buy initially, but NO monthly fee)

That's all the one's I can think of at the moment.  I've only finished Dungeon Siege (I thought the last boss was slightly lacking), but the rest are really good.


----------



## Stormflame

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (haven't had the time or inclination to finish it):Quote.
-
I bought the guide to Elder Scrolls three, and with it, defeated the whole game.  I basically did nearly every quest in Vvardenfell and Solestiem(spelling is way off).  I did not continue on to the Clock Work City, nor to Mournhold very much.  I lost affection for the game after defeating Dagoth Ur and becoming pretty much unstoppable, and so rich that I could buy any kingdom in our world.  I was fitted with 'self-made' armor and weapons that were all enchanted.  I had no worries about defeating the game.  I also found it hard to keep concentrating on the game, when Elder Scrolls 4 is coming out soon!


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

I reccomend the Balders Gate 1 and 2 wholeheartedly if u have not played already, if u liked never winter nights u will love these oh and The Icewind Dale game too!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Definately go with the Baldur's Gate games, or anything else by Bioware/Black Isle for that matter-the Fallout games are great, the NWN expansions worth a look, and Planescape: Torment one of the most immersive and bizarre games I've ever played.

Dungeon Siege is another must, providing you can tolerate hack&slash combat with minimal storytelling. Its carried by stunning graphics and music, to be fair, but is still a lot of fun.

I'd also recommend Divine Divinity, an old-school Diablo/ Baldur's Gate hybrid, with single character action but a fairly extensive plot (albeit at times a little trite). Worth the fiver It'll cost you, though.

As for other platforms, I've got a PSX and PS2, with loads of good rpgs on both. If you happen to have one or the other I can suggest a few good titles...


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Yes PS2, I have one of those and started a thread on the game Shadow Hearts 2, Covenant but it seems no one other than me has played it, I do reccomend it its a brill new RPG! I dont know what the first one is like tho havnt played it.
 Oh with the PS2 go for The Balders gate games on there too, I have completed both.  
 If  you do have a PS2 I can reccomend a few excellent titles for that too!


----------



## Brys

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind - it should last you a few hundred hours, at least, not including all the mods for it. IMO it is by far the best RPG available. If you need a very linear story based RPG, then Morrowind probably isn't for you. If, however, you would like a long lasting game with the freedom to do what you want as well, then Morrowind is nearly perfect. And on computer, the mods make it almost infinitely long, and you can have it almost as whatever you want. If you were disappointed with Fable, it's probably exactly the kind of game you would like. Make sure to get the Game of the Year edition though, which has both expansion packs, which are a lot harder than the original game. Also, by the time you've completed the main quest, assuming you're playing relatively normally, and not powergaming, it will probably take you about 30 hours, and to become powerful enough to defeat anything in the expansion packs it will take you a good few hundred hours. (Oh, and another thing - it has the best graphics of any RPG released so far, and probably will do until its sequel, Oblivion, is released, and these graphics are continually being improved by user-mods - and the Elder Scrolls construction set is a blessing as well).


----------



## fungi from Yuggoth

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Some of my favorites:

Ultima 7 - Part 1 & 2
Planescape:Torment
Buldur's Gate 2
Wizardry 8
Might and Magic 6
Elder Scrolls 3:Morrowind
Fallout 1 & 2
Final Fantasy 3 (SNES)
Secret of Mana (SNES)
Earthbound (SNES)


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Ah Shadow Hearts! That was going to be first on my list of PS2 suggestions. I've only got the first game though, since sometime during uni I woke up to find my PS2 covered in muck and unwilling to function (and my memory card and FF10 plus Soul Calibre 2 missing). But the first game was ace, good graphics, cool characters and a strange WW1/fantasy world. The second looks even better, but until I can afford another PS2 I won't be playing it 

I'm pretty sure I've played every good PS1 rpg going bar FF tactics though


----------



## Mayhs

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Baldurs Gate 2 and this is not really an RPG as such but it is an amazing game...similar to an RPG called ninja gaiden on the xbox...and you wont complete it in 2 days...it will take you a loong time


----------



## Elyssandrel

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

SUIKODEN! (1 or 2)
I adore these games. I've played them many time.
You aquire up to 108 different characters who join your army, and they are all playable!
Great storyline and awesome playability.
Graphics let it down, but then again it's quite old.


----------



## kaneda

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

I'm going to recommend what I always recommend:
 baldur's gate 1 and 2 (even though I'm currently very stuck with that which is more than a little bit frustrating),
 divine divinity (which is fantastic, especially if you take the time to build your character up properly), 
 beyond divinity (I haven't played too much of this which does make it strange to recommend, but its the follow up to divine divinity (but you can play it as a stand alone game) but from what i did play it was turning out to be pretty fantastic. 
 and the typical final fantasy games (7 definatly, 10 for blitzball, and 8 - which is fine just pale in comparison to 7 and 10)

All these games will DEFINATLY take you longer than 2 days to complete. Hope this helps .


----------



## aftermath

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

*SNES*
FF3
Tales of Phantasia
Breath of Fire
Chrono Trigger (One of the best RPG's I have every played)
*
PS*
FF7
Chrono Cursade

*PS2
*Arc the Lad
Bards Tale

*PC
*Morrowind:Elder Scrolls III
Gothic I & II
Zork I, II, III (more adventure but still great!)
Adom (free online. Its a sweet little game based off D&D)
Baulders Gate II
KotOR (Greatness )
NWN Online (This is a really good online game. I suggest trying it if you haven't yet)


There's more but I can't think of them... i just woke up about 10 minutes ago


----------



## aftermath

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

I forgot Vampire the Masqurade: Bloodlines!!

This is an amazing game. You, as i'm sure you can guess, rp a vampire. And you answer questions and be assigned a vampire race according to your answers. there are 3 or 4 races I think. my friend grabbed my copy from me before I had a chance to install it. but he claims it to be on the best RPG's he has ever played.


----------



## Leto

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

7 races.

Don't forget most MMORPG as Guild wars, World of Warcraft and Everquest 1 & 2 (to name a few).


----------



## Rahl Windsong

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Well if you like the Massive Multiplayer Online RPG's I would suggest either World of Warcraft or Dark Age of Camelot. As for WoW I play it now and I have played DAoC extensively. DAoC was a great game then along came the expansion The Trials of Atlantis which ruined a perfectly good game. Recently however Mythic Entertainment has released several new servers that are Pre-Trials of Atlantis meaning these servers are the good old DAoC that was before that abomination.

World of Warcraft: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/

This game has a real cartoonish look to it but that really does grow on you after a while and I think you will feel right at home especially if you wish to RP, this world is absolutely breathtaking on a high end graphics card and very good on nearly all graphics display cards. The one beef I have with WoW is the slow rate of new content introduced. Blizzard is a play-test-aholic! Which is a good thing as the patches, when they do finally go live, are extremely good. I have played lots of MMORPG's over the years and never have I seen a company slower at delivering new content. I suspect they will improve their preformance as they mature as an MMORPG company.

Dark Age of Camelot: http://www.camelotherald.com/index.shtml

I don't currently play this game but I really feel Mythic Entertainment is now striving to retain customers in the wake of the monumental success of World of Warcraft, I think Blizzard announced they have in excess of 2 million customers for WoW. Having said that Mythic is making lots of changes to DAoC to bring it up to speed compared to games like WoW so I see good things for this game in its future.

Rahl


----------



## Leto

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Ralh, Mystic is also working on a second MMORPG more sci-fi oriented.
Forgot to mention Lineage and Ragnarok as good MMORPG.


----------



## Thunderchild

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

If you can find a copy of fallout its woth killing for... but it wont run on windows XP unless you find a patch
vampire...: bloodlines looks great if you have a decent PC (but if you dont patch it it cringe worthy)
oh and Deus Ex one and two - everyone should have those two


----------



## Rane Longfox

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

How could I forget Golden Sun? Best handheld console RPG ever.

I wish they'd bring it out on the PSP


----------



## gill

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

guild wars is a good free mmorpg on the pc


----------



## Firefly

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

To be honest I found Vampire the Masquerade : Bloodlines a little lack lustered it was to linear and not a real RPG in the true sense, its more of an action/shooter, I much preferred the first one.

I'm considering buying the re-released Fable for PC with extended game play, just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on the game.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Fable's a fairly solid action RPG with a good control system. Haven't played the extended version, though. My only gripe is that it's very samey-samey after a while and quite linear.
Morrowind spoiled RPG's forever for me 

Saying that, my favourite RPG ever is still FF7 so sometimes old skool is the only school you need.


----------



## Alicia

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

If I may...I'd suggest American McGee's "Alice". Way cool PC RPG, although not your average "fantasy game". There are no dwarves, elves, or orcs. "Alice", as you might have guessed by the name, is based on Lewis Carroll's "Adventures in WonderLand" and "Through the Looking Glass". Tho this game leans more towards a darker (much darker) version of Carroll's surrealistic world. Short and to the point, "Alice" is the nightmare version of the classic stories. A lot of fun that is a lot harder than it sounds! To be honest, I have yet to finish it (I'm one level away from the last and I've been working on it since last Christmas!)   (Having a bit of trouble beating the JabberWocky).   It's a game that is a lot of fun.  Hope you'll give it a try! - If you do, let me know what you think!


----------



## Shoegaze99

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



			
				Sword of the Morning said:
			
		

> Hi. Does anyone has a suggestion about a good RPG?


You may find some advice in the What RPG do you recommend thread, just a few below this one. Three pages of discussion has to offer you _something_, no?


----------



## Eradius Lore

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

elder scrolls 4: oblivion is set to come out and with the new systems like radiant Ai in it and voice actors like sean bean and patrick stewert in it its gona be the best rpg to ever be made. get this there is no scripting on npcs, non at all, the npc is just given basic guide lines and it thinks for itself, working around achiving goals by itself and stuff like that, only problem is your most likely gona need a new computer to play it because of the level of detail and i hered that its a massive 6 gig. if you cant wait i would say morrowind, it is a very diverse game and  also there are thousends of mods for it so it can be completly diffrent from the origional (my morrowind takes up 4 gig because of all the mods on it)


----------



## Firefly

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

I can't wait to have a play on Elderscroll 4 I loved the last one. Just finished Neverwinter Nights and the Shadow of Undertide module. It was good but I was a little annoyed you couldn't expand my characters level by more than 20 level. I hate it RPG's when you can't develop your character anymore.

If anyone can recommend a good RPG with character development please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Alicia

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Hi FireFly! Welcome to the Forum! 
Once really good RPG with great character development is "Dungeon Seige". Awesome game and a lot of fun to play. It's kind of like a cross between "Diablo" and "WarCraft" BUT! there is no limit to character development. 
I can hardly wait to get "Dungeon Seige II".


----------



## Eradius Lore

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



			
				Firefly said:
			
		

> I can't wait to have a play on Elderscroll 4


 
i have just preordered it from amazon for £24.99, so all i need now is a good graphics card


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

I've got to say that, while I love Dungeon Siege, it has (as far as I can tell) literally zero character development. Still, I can appreciate that Alicia might be trying to promote it even at the expense of anything resembling the truth, it is that damned good. Dungeon Siege 2 is better in many ways, except it lacks something of the grandeur that made the first one special. As far as character development goes, you want console rpgs really. PC ones tend to be a bit weaker in that respect, so FF7, Wild Arms, Grandia, Shadow Hearts spring to mind. PC-wise, Return to Krondor has a tad, and Baldur's Gate 2 has a fair bit. Oh, and I almost forgot; Planescape: Torment has more than any game on any platform ever.


----------



## Alicia

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



			
				Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Still, I can appreciate that Alicia might be trying to promote it even at the expense of anything resembling the truth, it is that damned good.


 
All anyone can ever do is to offer their opinions to those who ask.  And opinions (as with anything else anyone ever has to say about anything) is all based on one's perception.  As I have done in giving my honest opinion on Dungeon Siege.  HOWEVER!!!  Never have I offered a statement on ANYTHING at the expense of the truth.


----------



## Renegade

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



			
				kyektulu said:
			
		

> I reccomend the Balders Gate 1 and 2 wholeheartedly if u have not played already, if u liked never winter nights u will love these oh and The Icewind Dale game too!


 I agree anything with forgotten realms in its names it well worth playing especially baldurs gate 1&2 and Icewind dale 1&2 especially 2! also planescape torment and elder scrolls 3&4 although ull need a top of the range system to play elder scrolls 4 the way it was meant 2 b played. however a standard system would be able 2 cope with the others no prob take it from me i play nothing else exept RPG and have done for a number of years now. gd luk


----------



## Renegade

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

aa


----------



## iratebeaver

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

hey does anyone know any good Theif or spy based RPGs for a PC? Ones Where the goal is to sneak around and not massive amounts of killing but some?


----------



## drizzt808

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

I would definitly play World of Warcraft (WoW) its a fun game! check out worldofwarcraft.com 
Hope this helped!


----------



## Aes

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



			
				drizzt808 said:
			
		

> I would definitly play World of Warcraft (WoW) its a fun game! check out worldofwarcraft.com
> Hope this helped!


I recommend running from this suggestion.  Run as fast and far as you possibly can, unless you want to waste far too many hours of your life and far too much of your money on dull experience-grinding and raid groups.

10 more days and my subscription is done for.  Hooray!


----------



## Sulik

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

yeah Thief: the metal age of deadly shadows, they both recieve my wholhearted recommendation


----------



## Sulik

I was wondering what is a good rpg, long complex plot, not combat heavy like iwd, and uses Infinity Engine? (and just an extra, doesnt really matter, can you be a tiefling?)


----------



## Finnien

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

MMORPGs like World of Warcraft are strange beasts.  They're repetitive by their very nature, often frustrating, and eat incredible amounts of time.  On the other hand, they have a feeling of progression and achievement that other games don't rival, they're strangely addicting, and they have a level of social interaction that just doesn't exist in any other type of game.  I've been playing with the same guild for six years, we go to Vegas once or twice a year, and have people travel from other countries to come.  I honestly think you play the game for itself for the first month, and keep playing it for the friends after that.

That being said, WoW is definitely, in my opinion, the best MMORPG currently available.  It has more attention to detail, content, and general playability than anything else on the market.  It's the only one that I would actually consider a good game, outside of the MMO aspect.  Of course, I've always been a huge Blizzard fan, so I may be biased, but the game really offers more than any other of its type.


----------



## Joel007

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

If you have no real life friends, or only ones who play WoW. then that's the best.

I only play RPGs in LAN parties or single player. Online games 1st/3rd person shooters are the kind you can just disconnect at any time. (Sof2 was so fun with the throwing knives.)
Depends on how prepared you are to base your meal/sleep times on what's going on inside your game...


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



			
				drizzt808 said:
			
		

> I would definitly play World of Warcraft (WoW) its a fun game! check out worldofwarcraft.com
> Hope this helped!


*

I am definetly going 2 get WoW when I have upgraded my pc... doubt I will get anything done once I have it though, it looks so addictive!                  *


----------



## cornelius

elder scrolls III morrowind and elder scrolls IV oblivion but they don't use that engine i think...


----------



## Sulik

yeah there probably above my computer as well


----------



## MJRevell

I doubt Morrowind would be above your computer... I hear Oblivion requires a super one as its base minimum requirements. Thats where my 360 comes in handy


----------



## Jason_Taverner

if you can get your hands on it get planescape torment there is a tiefling in that as a party member its a really good game a good bit combat the story line is total orginal and very werid


----------



## Osprey

The Infinity Engine was BioWare so here are all the games I know of under that engine.

    * Baldur's Gate (1998)
    * Baldur's Gate: Tales of the Sword Coast (1999)
    * Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn (2000)
    * Baldur's Gate II: Throne of Bhaal (2001)
    * Planescape: Torment (1999)
    * Icewind Dale (2000)
    * Icewind Dale: Heart of Winter (2001)
    * Icewind Dale: Heart of Winter - Trials of the Luremaster (2001)
    * Icewind Dale II (2002)

Personally I would say Baulders Gate II. However Planescape was also good.


----------



## Crymic

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

Also depends how often your guild requires you to raid too.. The one I'm in only has 3 primary raid nights a week. Though there's always smaller stuff going on.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*

if you can find it play planescape torment that should keep you going a while


----------



## epicfantasy7

You might want to try "Gothic" I love it. Long complex plot with lots of quests and sub quests. Outcome of the game varies depending on what you do. It is older so probably can run on your machine but I have no idea what game engine it was developed on. 

there is also a gothic II


----------



## Eris Black

*ouch* Someone actually said they liked Dungeon Siege?  I admit it was okay, but the amount of bugs really ruined the gameplay.  We did multi-player, though, so perhaps solo worked better.  We still stayed up all night struggling with it, though.

Right now we are into DDO (Dungeons & Dragons online) which is fun, but we're waiting for more things to be added.
Course, the game I'm addicted to (and have been for 10-ish years) is a simple, text-based (gasp no graphics) mud.  Go figure!


----------



## Crymic

Dungeon Seige was flawed with how they handled magic. Might pwned everything.


----------



## Joel007

DS single player = fun and relatively original. Multiplayer = where am I? where is everyone else?
I liked the gnomish lightning guns and chainguns 

BG2 is the best, ever.


----------



## Danforth

I havent heard Diablo II mentioned, an absolute classic especially for those who go on to play WoW.

WoW is great though it becomes part of your life and is difficult to play fully without feeling guilty about how much time yoyu spend on it.

Guild Wars is a good introduction to MMORPGs.

Baldurs Gate and Icewind Dale are both fantastic D&DE based RPGs.

Elder Scrolls III & IV are the ultimate in free roam gaming, both have their flaws but mods help in keeping the game alive.

The only good Star Wars games 'Knights of the Old Republic' 1 and 2 are also absolutely awesome, similiar gaming style to fable thougth slightly different.

Hope this helops anyone still looking for RPGs to play.


----------



## Marky Lazer

You haven't heard anyone mention Diablo because I haven't replied on this thread yet, I guess. I still play it occasionally, though I don't have a lot of time on my hands of late. Diablo II might very well be in my Games Top Three.


----------



## Joel007

Kotor was a great game, kotor2 was good gameplay but the story was sacrificed for deadline. there's a restoration going on at www.team-gizka.org which I can't wait to be finished!


----------



## Danforth

@ Marky Lazer

Agreed a great game and one that I also keep coming back to.


----------



## fluff

*Re: Looking for a good RPG*



Winters_Sorrow said:


> Saying that, my favourite RPG ever is still FF7 so sometimes old skool is the only school you need.


 
Yes, My favorite RPG is FF series! Cant beat FF! and FFVII was one of the most interesting story and as it was first Play Station FF, it was really exciting! I like FF4 the best though..


----------



## Talysia

In my opinion, I've always liked the Suikoden series for RPGs.  I think it was the many characters that you drew me to these games, well, that and the charming storylines.  They're a little old fashioned, but to each their own.


----------



## devilsgrin

of all the MMORPGs that i've played... and i've played a few... Everquest 2 is by far my favourite. WoW just doesn't compare - especially in terms of variety in character creation. i also think the graphics are superior too, a little more 'realistic' appearing... and overall nicer toons.


----------



## Yugi

Well there's Final Fantasy, Fire Emblem and Elder Scrolls III and IV.


----------



## Triceratops

I highly recommend Champions Return to Arms by Snowblind.  It has the same engine as Baulder's Gate.  Fabulous RPGs.

Tri


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Some of the best single player CRPG's I ever played were Ultimat 6, Ultima 7, and Ultima 7 part 2. They all took me months and months to solve/complete and I was really sad when EA bought out Origin Systems and ruined perhaps one of the most unique CRPG's in the history of the genre. 

Ultima Online was a very good MMOG as well, at least until EA got their untalented hands on it and ruined it as well.


----------



## Talysia

Thinking back, another RPG title I enjoyed was Star Ocean - Till the End of Time.  Again, it was a little old fashioned, but there were some nice touches to it.(Item creation, countless bonus dungeons etc)


----------



## To be Determined

Someone may have mentioned it and I didn't catch it, but I would recommend Okami for ps2. The Graphics are unlike anything I've ever seen and the story is incredible. Definitely a must-play.


----------



## Confessor_Kahlan

A rather exception RPG is Final Fantasy VI (3 in the U.S.) - the storyline is amazing and remember this little baby was on the super nintendo and cost 85 dollars. Another non-related Final Fantasy title is Shadow Hearts. Both of them are enjoyable. It's all up to what you like. For computers World of Warcraft is rather nice but it tends to reach into your pocket quite a bit.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT

There are a few really good ones that id recommend for the PS2...

Final Fantasy 10- This is probably my favourite game of all time!(its joint first with Metal Gear Solid).The story is incredible and in some parts I never fail to get a lump in my throat .The graphics are great aswell especially the CGI movies.In terms of gameplay it is really simple to pick up and play because the battle system isnt real-time like the other FFs.The games lifespan is pretty long aswell(it will probably take you 40 hours to complete the main game) and there is lots to do after the story ends.(Ive spent over 250 hours playing and I still dont have 100% complete!)-really good soundtrack

Id also recommend...Kingdom hearts 1+2(the second is better but you kinda need to play the first one or else you are just gonna be really confused!).The games are a final fantasy spin-off with characters and worlds form Disney merged together with FF.The game is a hack n'slash rpg that manages to be fun and enjoyable but with a serious and philosophical edge to it.These games are also 2 of my faves.

Ill quickly recommend Dragon Quest VIII(PS2), Final Fantasy 7(PSOne) and the Pokemon games(Gameboy) aswell.

P.S= Since you are looking for a pc game ill recommend Star Wars KOTOR 2


----------

